# $1.50/mo! | VPS 128 MB RAM -> VPS 16 GB RAM | Incl = 1Gbps SSD RAID10 DDOS



## oneilonline (Sep 22, 2017)

*Over 22 years in business*, Watta Server has the experience in the hosting industry to know how to do it right.

*We do a lot more than just hosting, we are a full service hosting company.* If you need a control panel installed like cpanel, webmin or tcadmin: *we can do it for you*. If you need us to secure your server, setup and config a firewall, or just monitor your server security or uptime: *we can do it for you*. If you need us to migrate your data or systems, or create a cluster for more computing power: *we can do it for you*. *28 Datacenters worldwide with 40+ available servers, we have what you need.* Everything from web servers, domain servers, game servers, database servers, voice servers, web design, web development, or an ecommerce web site: *we have the knowledge and experience to take care of you.*

Many believe it is not possible to get quality support and quality hardware with cheap prices: we believe it *IS* possible!
We have been around since 1994 because we genuinely care about our customers. We are here for YOU! Our support and tech staff are online 24/7 available to support you, and will work with you through the entire process from start to finish. Give us a try, test us! Submit a support ticket today and see how fast our response time is!

*Pride in our Network!*
We maintain facilities located across the US and Europe to ensure the best response times and latency times. Our highly scalable network with more than 1000+ Gigabit per second network capacity has diverse paths from each of our datacenters to provide for industry-leading quality fiber optic connectivity through such providers as Internap, Level3, Savvis, Spectrum, Comcast, Telia, Zayo, Hibernia, GTT, Time Warner Cable, Qwest, CenturyLink, Abovenet, and Cogent. Our fully redundant, load balanced, core network and backbone connectivity is unsurpassed in its efficiency and performance. This unique combination provides a superior network infrastructure with an unmatched quality of service.

Thousands of clients around the globe choose Watta Server for the superior reliability our world-class data centers provide, with unparalleled security, network availability, capacity, processing power and operations management. With your IT infrastructure safe in our data centers, you can focus on cutting operational costs and on managing your core business success, not its servers.

WattaServer.com
Watta VPS
Watta Dedicated Server

*Available Data Center Locations:*
Seattle, WA
Chicago, IL


*What's included with your VPS:*
SolusVM Control Panel to manage your VPS.
CentOS, Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, and many other OS available!
CPanel and Webmin Control Panels Available!
Managed Server Services Available!
Offsite Backup Available!
Minimum 1GB Uplink Port On All VPS
Minimum 10GB Fiber Uplink On All VPS Nodes
Minimum Dual Xeon CPUs On All Nodes
SSD Hard Drives On All Nodes
RAID-10 Redundancy On All Nodes
DDoS Protection up to 10GB/sec – Automated Null Route at 10GB+/sec spike
SLA 99.9% Uptime at all our datacenters
IPv6 Only @ Chicago

====================================================

*Virtual Private Servers*


*OVZ-VPS-128*
128MB RAM 128MB vSwap
5GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
250GB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$18.00/yr

*OVZ-VPS-256*
256MB RAM 256MB vSwap
10GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
500GB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$3.00/mo

*OVZ-VPS-512*
512MB RAM 512MB vSwap
20GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
1TB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$6.00/mo

*OVZ-VPS-1024*
1GB RAM 1GB vSwap
40GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
2TB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$10.00/mo

*OVZ-VPS-2048*
2GB RAM 2GB vSwap
80GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
6vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
4TB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$20.00/mo

*OVZ-VPS-4096*
4GB RAM 4GB vSwap
160GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
6vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
4TB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$40.00/mo

*OVZ-VPS-8192*
8GB RAM 8GB vSwap
320GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
6vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
8TB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$60.00/mo

*OVZ-VPS-12288*
12GB RAM 12GB vSwap
480GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
8vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
12TB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$70.00/mo

*OVZ-VPS-16384*
16GB RAM 16GB vSwap
640GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
8vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
16TB Transfer
DDoS Protection Included
$80.00/mo

------------------------------------------------

*Backup Virtual Private Servers*


*OVZ-BACKUP-50*
128MB RAM / 128MB vSwap
50GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
225GB Transfer
1 Usable IPv4
$24.00/yr

*OVZ-BACKUP-100*
128MB RAM / 128MB vSwap
100GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
450GB Transfer
1 Usable IPv4
$48.00/yr

*OVZ-BACKUP-200*
128MB RAM / 128MB vSwap
200GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
900GB Transfer
1 Usable IPv4
$8.00/mo

*OVZ-BACKUP-400*
128MB RAM / 128MB vSwap
400GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
1800GB Transfer
1 Usable IPv4
$16.00/mo

*OVZ-BACKUP-800*
128MB RAM / 128MB vSwap
800GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
3600GB Transfer
1 Usable IPv4
$32.00/mo

*OVZ-BACKUP-1600*
128MB RAM / 128MB vSwap
1600GB RAID-10 SSD Storage
4vCPU Equal Share
1Gbps Uplink
7200GB Transfer
1 Usable IPv4
$64.00/mo

==============================================

● Watta Server is a brand of ONeil Online, founded in 1994 @ Seattle, WA.
● Read what our customers have to say! Customer Testimonials!
● Network providers include Spectrum, Century Link and Comcast out of Seattle. Time Warner Cable, Telia, Zayo and GTT out of Chicago.
● Test IPs, test file links and more info can be found on our datacenter page.
● Sorry, no IPv6 available at our Seattle datacenter. Only available at our Chicago datacenter.
● Warez-related, Bulk Mail, and Spam-related activities are strictly forbidden. Please review our TOS and AUP prior to ordering.
● We accept PayPal, Stripe, VISA and MasterCard payments. No Bitcoin.
● Promotional offers cannot be combined with other promotional offers.

Do you have a question? Feel free to hop on live chat for a quick talk @ www.WattaServer.com.

Thanks for your interest!


----------

